
A New Way to Capture and Convert C02 Efficiently Has Been Developed - ph0rque
https://interestingengineering.com/a-new-way-to-capture-convert-c02-has-been-developed
======
bipolar_lisper
Uhhhh... plants?

> One of the greenest approaches to carbon capture is to recycle the carbon
> dioxide into high-value chemicals, such as cyclic carbonates which can be
> used in petrochemicals and pharmaceuticals

HAHA! Yeah petrochemicals and pharmaceuticals. Sounds super greeen, if by
green you mean $$$.

~~~
dang
Would you mind reviewing the site guidelines and sticking to them when posting
here? They ask commenters to avoid snark and the flamewar style.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
bipolar_lisper
You are literally the biggest troll of all. Stop trying to be China.

